# 

## LAEN

:     
      ?
  -    1975.

----------

,        . *LAEN*,    ?

----------


## LAEN

> 

   -,  -51 -  
  1940  1975   

> ?

  ...  - ?

----------


## Scald

?

----------


## Mihey



----------


## LAEN

*Scald*,  
. ,   . 
³   ,    ,  .

----------

